

Are you a long-term traveler who works remotely? Please participate in my study - LenaOgan
http://backpackofmemories.com/2015/04/26/researching-nomadic-lifestyle-participate-in-my-study/

======
LenaOgan
It turns out that these folks are not easy to find - more difficult than I
thought. If you qualify for the study or know someone who would, I'd really
appreciate it if you'd reach out.

Thanks all, Lena

